# Garner SP Questions



## orange (Mar 2, 2005)

Taking the wife and 3 young boys camping for 2 nights next week at Garner. Have some questions:

We are staying at the "Old Garner Campsites" area. Is tent camping common in these spots, or am I going to be the only one without a trailer or pop-up?

The TP&W site has "OLD GARNER-ELECTRIC & WATER PREMIUM 20/30 AMP" as the description. Will I be able to use my extension cord and coffee maker (the wife doesn't like to wait for the percolator), or do I need some type of conversion cord because I don't have an RV hook-up?

Any "go-to" suggestions on meals you may have would be great. I need to win the "Golden Spatula" award this year vs. my camping buddies.

Orange


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

I can only help you on the electric. the 20 is your household plug. So bring a extension cord and you are set. If you want to use the 30 amp you will have to buy a 30amp to 20amp reducer plug/cord. You can get one at any camping store or hardware store.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The old Garner section had a lot of tents when I was there five years ago. It is full of activities (juke box dancing party) and young people if that is what you like. The new section is more secluded, quiet and private. I chose the new section.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I was at Garner Last week. The link below is a video I did there. This will show you what to expect. Love Garner.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kxq4qx8m4g7igo2/Final cut.mp4


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Great video Greg. That took a lot of time to make!


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

awesome video. I think TPWD should hire you to video all their parks! Do you have any more videos?


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Solid


----------



## Tclan88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Great video


----------



## tparker81 (Jul 13, 2013)

awesome...thanks for posting!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

We stayed at Old camping area a few years ago. There is a pretty good mix of RVrs there for sure. I even saw some folks camping out of a horse trailer. No joke, these guys (younger kids) seemed to be having a great time.

We camp out of a Tent. 

My point is, go have a great time. When it comes to camping, no one judges.


----------

